# Bumble Bee Goby With Betta 5 Gallon Filtered Tank



## wnppmy (Dec 26, 2011)

Before running out and buying this neat little guy, actually is in brackish salt water, tho found in freshwater. So far held his ground with Betta.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odPm-uuQn2U


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Definitely not a mix I'd try, especially with so little cover. I also wouldn't put a bumblebee goby in freshwater, even though they are sometimes found there, as they live longer in brackish, I believe. Kind of like mollies - though they can live in fresh water, they do much better in brackish.
I'd also not try it in a 5 gallon. Gobies are sensitive and more than one fish in a 5 gallon is not such a great idea.


----------



## Marlboroack (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice specimen too!


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

Agree with what Bombalurina said plus the cory in your tank needs to be kept with at least three more cories of the same species to be a happy cory. Keeping them in alone or even in groups less than 4 stresses them out which makes them more prone to infection. Cories also tend to have problems with gravel since it can wear away their barbels (whiskers) which may lead to secondary infections. A proper school of cories isn't suited for anything under 10 gallons.


----------



## wnppmy (Dec 26, 2011)

Not mentioned but do have a 2nd one, however not a group as perhaps needed. Corner of this does have no gravel where the smaller one frequents also noted he stuck to the top of the intake tube for sometime. As shown enjoy nestled ontop of the moss. Am considering a marine setup soon, curious if they could slowly adjust to salt water, this could take months if they could adjust tho, else the correct brakish environment.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

"Bumbleebee Gobies are often sold as "freshwater" fish but truely they will not survive long in a completly freshwater tank. They need salt in their water in order to survive. They are also sensitive to PH, it needs to be alkaline in order for them to thrive."
http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?/topic/77708-bumblebee-goby/

You should be concerned. Brackish water fish can be VERY sensitive, they live in very specialized environments and that thing about the alkaline water isn't a joke.. It says you can keep ONE in a 5 gallon, which means all by himself. I'd suggest either returning him or buying his own tank and giving him the salinity and PH he requires. You can't see it from the outside, but his insides do need some salt to function properly..

You would need to do a lot of research to find out if they could thrive in the higher salinity for a marine tank.


----------

